
Elon Musk Has Been Quietly Running a School and It Sounds Like Absolute Insanity - doener
http://smokeroom.com/2018/06/26/elon-musk-private-school/
======
cvaidya1986
Wonder how this would scale

------
eurticket
nwfw ads even with adblock going

